# VIMY RIDGE APRIL 2007 - how to figure out what to see? Or where is it?



## 54/102 CEF (5 Dec 2006)

With some basic research you can zero in on old battle sites very easily

War Diaries are at the Archives Websites with maps (you have to do some digging)

Once you have a good idea of where the area is - here is the poor soldier's guide to finding WW1 sites in France

START YOUR TRIP PLANNING HERE http://www.cobwfa.ca/VIMYGRIDS_fichiers/fullscreen.htm

There`s a program just out that does it with the real WW1 maps but we need $550 to offer that service. That should come later in the spring

Feel free to PM me on this


----------



## George Wallace (5 Dec 2006)

Link gives a nice white screen, with blank black sides........


----------



## career_radio-checker (6 Dec 2006)

I don't know if it has been brought up before, but an Ontario teacher is organizing a pan-canada initiative to have 1 highschool student represent each Canadian soldier killed during the battle of Vimy Ridge, at the rededication ceremony at Vimy in April 2007. I watched it on the news about a month ago and it didn't look like any ordinary field trip they were planning for. The kids each got a soldier they had to research and will get to see his burial in Vimy. 

I thought I would put this out for anyone who would like to get in contact with this school teacher and offer to drop into the Highschools who are participating and do a little presentation on the CF or CF history (if you happen to be a historian). I don't the guy and I'm not vouching for him. It's just an idea I had and thought I'd share with the forum in hopes someone is in a better position than myself to give a lecture. (right now I still attend lectures and am not qualified to give them... yet   )
here's the link:
http://www.returntovimyridge.ca/ 

cheers.


----------



## 54/102 CEF (6 Dec 2006)

Ref the Blank Screen - behind a certain firewall are we? 

I'll make a link for the images x 12

Or - if anyone wants a copy of the Powerpoint Show just PM me.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Dec 2006)

54/102 CEF said:
			
		

> Ref the Blank Screen - behind a certain firewall are we?



That or IE 7 compatibility problems.... :-[


----------



## 54/102 CEF (6 Dec 2006)

If you can`t see the link try the powerpoint down load - right click target etc http://www.cobwfa.ca/pages/VIMYGRIDS.ppt

PM me for any problems


----------



## time expired (13 Dec 2006)

54/102 CEF
Stay in Arras, couple of nice hotels ,not the one directly across from the railway station, from there
it is a short trip to the north west to Vimy Ridge.Plenty of things to see in the immediate area  south
to the Somme,north to Ypers.The michelin map of the area No.236 has all the cemeteries marked
and gives a good indication of the main battle areas.
              Have a good trip
                             Regards


----------



## 54/102 CEF (13 Dec 2006)

At the yesterdays CDS year end brief (very good as usual - he can talk! 2 hrs and 15 Minutes and not a sleeping desk jockey in the crowd) he mentioned that reserve units that perpetuate CEF units will be offered a chance to send reps to the ceremony. Over to you guys and gals to follow-up, he started his presentation with a review of the Nfld Regt at Beaumont Hamel. Great to see.

PS: HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL!


----------



## MOOXE (13 Dec 2006)

Vimy Ridge may still be under renovation. Last I seen it, (summer 2005, and friends said it was still covered in summer 2006) it was completly concealed under a huge barn.


----------



## 54/102 CEF (13 Dec 2006)

The latest link on Vimy Ridge re-opening is here  http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/remembers/sub.cfm?source=feature/vimy90


----------



## MOOXE (14 Dec 2006)

I thought I'd share my _before _ and _during _ pictures of Vimy. Little bit off topic but I think you will find them interesting anyways.


December 2002

















July 2005 (Nijmegan Marches)


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (14 Dec 2006)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> I don't know if it has been brought up before, but an Ontario teacher is organizing a pan-canada initiative to have 1 highschool student represent each Canadian soldier killed during the battle of Vimy Ridge, at the rededication ceremony at Vimy in April 2007. I watched it on the news about a month ago and it didn't look like any ordinary field trip they were planning for. The kids each got a soldier they had to research and will get to see his burial in Vimy.
> 
> I thought I would put this out for anyone who would like to get in contact with this school teacher and offer to drop into the Highschools who are participating and do a little presentation on the CF or CF history (if you happen to be a historian). I don't the guy and I'm not vouching for him. It's just an idea I had and thought I'd share with the forum in hopes someone is in a better position than myself to give a lecture. (right now I still attend lectures and am not qualified to give them... yet   )
> here's the link:
> ...




Yeah I"m goign with them, something I don't like is the way were suppose to dress, apparently were getting a repro tunic, I"d MUCH rather just were my DEU's than wear a repro tunic and civie pants, Hey if your in winnipeg and know alot about canada in vimy or canada at war drop me a PM. Right now my school is looking for people to appear in a documentary that is going to be used to teach other highschool kids about Canada's roll in vimy and WW1, I"ve already approached some members of the board and the Garry's museum, but I"m always lookign for more voleenters


----------



## 54/102 CEF (4 Mar 2007)

Anyone know of an Official Plan for Vimy 2007? I've heard several unlikely sources say they are going without having seen the plan, boss, the plan


----------



## ModlrMike (4 Mar 2007)

Yes, there is an official plan. The re-dedication ceremony is being coord by DHH 6. I can't remember who the contingent commander is because my papers is at work. The positions for the tasking have been in CFTPO for several months now, so your Ops should be able to tell you if your unit/bde has been tasked. I will be going over as the I/C of the medical detachment.

There may be several unofficial trips to Vimy about the same time, but I don't have any info on them.


----------



## 54/102 CEF (4 Mar 2007)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Yes, there is an official plan. The re-dedication ceremony is being coord by DHH 6. I can't remember who the contingent commander is because my papers is at work. The positions for the tasking have been in CFTPO for several months now, so your Ops should be able to tell you if your unit/bde has been tasked........



Excellent - cuts my retirement party guest list down quite a bit


----------

